# Waiting list after failed attempt



## Carrie29 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi 

I had a private IUI with donated sperm about two weeks ago and started my period yesterday 
it has taken ages of waiting to get our turn - I have got a review appointment in Sept - does anyone have experience of this - do you go to the bottom of the queue again or do you continue with the donated sperm you were matched with?

Thanks all


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

so sorry sweetheart 

I don't know the procedure but if you post on the IUI thread you might get a better response.

If the waiting list is too long you might want to consider going private - its cheaper than IVF  which is a bonus.

love 
odettex


----------

